# lake county oh, Bear male 12 years owner died will be pts!



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bear is being courtsy posted by rescue, but is very urgent! There's been no inquires on him and with no room at the rescue he is in danger of being pts anytime. 
Dogs Hope


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What a noble looking old gent.....I hope/pray someone will offer him a final, loving resting place.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor guy, he probably is wondering what is going on. I hope he gets a new home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How sad that no-one in his former family can give him a home for whatever years he has left....really a beautiful boy, he looks great for 12. Bump for Bear, facing no room at the Inn....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Why can the ex-wife not take him....kinda heartless


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there a way to post this to Facebook? I have a ton of dog-loving friends there.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Should he be listed as an urgent post if he is in danger of being pts anytime?

Bump -


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hilary said:


> Should he be listed as an urgent post if he is in danger of being pts anytime?
> 
> Bump -


He can't be listed in Urgent because he isn't in a kill shelter - at least not yet. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone know what has happened with Bear?
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Esmiralda33 said:


> Bear is being courtsy posted by rescue, but is very urgent! There's been no inquires on him and with no room at the rescue he is in danger of being pts anytime.
> Dogs Hope


Courtesy listing is still active - bump for the Bear-man...
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

